# Marion, Howard practice together for first time



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

> Finally fit? Dallas Mavericks' Marion, Howard practice together for first time
> 
> 08:30 PM CDT on Thursday, October 22, 2009
> By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News
> ...


More


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Do any Mavs fans know if they're planning to start both guys?

PG Kidd
SG Howard
SF Marion
PF Dirk
C Damp
--------------
PG JJ
SG Terry
SF Matt Carroll
PF Tim Thomas
C Drew Gooden
--------------
G Quintin Ross
F Kris Humphries

Is that basically going to be the active roster with everyone healthy?


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

I can't wait to see our roster full strength this season. No telling how long it will take them to get synced but I expect good things. Just too much talent between Kidd, Marion, Howard and Dirk for our starting 5 not to be amongst the best in the league.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

I've heard they are planning on having Marion at 3 and Howard at the 2. The bigger discussion earlier in the offseason was who was going to start at center. Most likely Damp but I could see Gooden possibly starting a few games here and there to shake things up since Damp is only productive every so often.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

That's what they said on NBA TV. They expect us to start Howard at the 2, Marion at the 3 and Damp stating at center sharing minutes with Drew Gooden. I wonder how the transition to the shooting guard position with effect Howard?


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

shoop da whoop said:


> That's what they said on NBA TV. They expect us to start Howard at the 2, Marion at the 3 and Damp stating at center sharing minutes with Drew Gooden. I wonder how the transition to the shooting guard position with effect Howard?


Defensively it should be fine until the other team goes small. Offensively, he hasn't developed into an elite threat yet. I just hope to see the kid we had before he got resigned and was hampered by injuries. He was much more aggressive rebounding on both sides of the floor and made good things happen on offense by busting his ***.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

i heard about 2 weeks ago that gooden was starting, when did that change


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

VeN said:


> i heard about 2 weeks ago that gooden was starting, when did that change


The back and forth has me thinking it's going to depend on the matchup more than anything. Which is exactly what it should be until there's a good enough chemistry between 5 guys to do otherwise.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

I expect for Gooden to be starting eventually in the season. But Damp is most likely gonna be the starter for at least the beginning of the season.


----------

